# Beaver skinning knife



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

What is a good brand, style, and size of skinning knife for beaver?


----------



## leedokken (May 12, 2005)

Minnesota Trapline Products has a beaver knife with a round front that does a good job. Minn. Trap has a great catalog, and web page. [/img]


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Caven's Minn. Trapline Products carries a Dexter Russel knive, whit plastic handle with a semi rounded end, sells for under $12.00. It has really good steel and takes a sharp edge real quick. I also have their rounded end knife, but I have a harder time getting it to cut. It is a very good knife though, but I just find the other one easier to use!


----------



## weasle_trapper (May 10, 2005)

> I have a skinning knife from knives of alaska. It cot about $40 but skins anything good. It has a rounded end and the blade cemes all the way around the end and onto the top.


 :beer: 
weasle_trapper


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

the guy who taught me uses a sharpened butter knife he uses... took the front down to an edge and uses the point and front 1/2 of the blade. it is stainless steel, don't know if it matters


----------

